# Can I Kill Him Now?



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

On the day I received my K, I put it in to its original case and got ready to go to school....Then as some of you know, my brother picked up my kindle and DROPPED IT due to its detachment from the case. Since that day I've been aware of the small crack at the bottom corner of my kindle, which was not that bad considering it did fall onto a tile floor. This morning while I was sitting outside the vets office, I suddenly realize that the crack got much worse and that a bit of the plastic is only being held to my K by the DecalGirl skin. Immediately I flashed back to that moment in the kitchen and my kindle was acquainted with tile...then I remembered HIM!!! So....Can I do it? He's had a decent twenty-one years of life....

Meanwhile....anyone know of a good super glue that will work well with the K's hard plastic casing?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

If you do decide to kill him, they probably won't let you take your kindle to jail with you.  Might not be worth it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I use something called Fix-All which seems to stick well to everything.

You might try it on your brother's broken legs, first ... I mean the broken legs you are about to give him.


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Darn. That's pretty rough. Super glue may or may not work - personally I wouldn't try it.

If I were you however, I would contact Amazon.com Customer-Service. Be honest. Tell them it was dropped, and is now broken. They will offer you a replacement for $180 (+ shipping). As long as you are still in warranty, you shouldn't have a problem. The reason I suggest that you do this, is because here is the deal - if later on, a problem occurs, it may be not be deemed a manufacture defect if you dropped it. In fact, it probably won't be. Best bet is to bite the bullet now, and get the replacement from Amazon at the discounted rate. And next time don't let him handle it


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I too would be very careful which glue I would use.  Some of them are not very nice on plastics.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

5 second nail glue or krazy glue be very careful 

also I'm sure you could get off with justifiable  homicide there isn't a kindle owner in the world who would find you guilty.

tessa


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I use something called Fix-All which seems to stick well to everything.
> 
> You might try it on your brother's broken legs, first ... I mean the broken legs you are about to give him.


Too funny. Call Amazon before you do anything -- things could get worse. Make your brother pay for the replacement Kindle. He lives, you are made whole, win-win!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the glue tips! As for the replacement, that would most likely being coming out of my own pocket (if it wasn't so empty), since I already predict he'll be complaining to mom. BTW, I'm still waiting to get my hands on his customized zune in order to create an understanding between he and I....his zune would make a good hostage, because its easier to hide in comparison to a xbox.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Call Amazon - maybe someone in the CS would volunteer to hold him while you do break his legs - and then use the glue


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmm...use Mighty Putty...lol....joking


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hmmm...use Mighty Putty...lol....joking


Yeah, you can always trust that Billy Mays. If he says it will work, yuh gotta believe.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

As soon as I read the title, I wondered what your brother did this time.

You night want to ask at a hobby shop what the best glue would be to use.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

good point! Luvmy4brats. I shall check out a hobby shop. I think there is one near the college. thanx people!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

you'll come to appreciate you brother  ..... eventually

good luck
Sylvia


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Kill him. Method of execution: Nag him to death.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I would use a two part epoxy.  They come in various set times.  I'd go for the quickest and make sure it says plastic.  I use it for EVERYTHING...though you will see the glue It doesn't dry completely clear.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Kill him. Method of execution: Nag him to death.


Yes, that's good. Mind you, it will take a Very Long Time. On the plus side. . . .you'd probably beat a murder rap.

Of course, if you had a jury full of Kindlers you'd get off no matter what method you choose! 

My husband is a master fixer of things. . .I won't break my kindle on your behalf but I'll let him look at the thing and offer a suggestion for how he could fix it if it got broken. . .it's just the plastic right? Which corner?

Ann


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd make a stencil that said Kindle Killer and spray paint it in pink on his forhead while he's asleep.  That's just me though.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

On reflection -i f you injure him then you will have to practice your nursing skills - what a waste LOL


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Kill him. Method of execution: Nag him to death.


Isn't that how most marriages are killed? According to husbands anyway. LOL


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I'd make a stencil that said Kindle Killer and spray paint it in pink on his forhead while he's asleep. That's just me though.


LOL Vampy. You'd have to do it while lil bro was asleep. Wouldn't that reaction be fun to watch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  This is what my husband told me:

He says it seems like the same kind of plastic that they used to make model cars and such from.  So he thinks model glue would work.  But you have to be careful with that. . .use sparingly as the way it works is by kind of melting the two pieces of plastic and then re-hardening.  If you use too much it can get mis-shapen really fast, and you wouldn't, of course, want it to run inside at all. 

He also said he thinks super glue would work but suggests the gel kind not the runny kind as you'll have more control over where it goes.

With either one, a toothpick works good to put it just where you want it.  Don't try to apply directly: squirt a little on a piece of paper and use the toothpick to put a drop or so where you want it.  Then be prepared to hold it very still for a couple of minutes.

Good luck!

Ann


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Super glue also works on human flesh.  Be creative.  Once he has suffered to your satisfaction, finger nail polish remover (acetone)will dissolve the glue.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

VA confess..you did it right? Just to get a K2


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

If she doesn't fix it soon, she will have 2 half Kindles.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

He still lives and gotten used to my evil glares I'd shoot at him from across the room. As for the chipped corner its the bottom right corner, but its only the back side. I'm afraid of taking off my skin and to switch it seeing its holding that corner together. As for the glue, I'd be getting at on tuesday after school as it is the only day I can drive my car without anyone in the family asking questions about where I'm going. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

If you have any glue left over, you can glue some of his toys together.    I had a room mate that glued my pillow to my bed and my clock radio to my desk.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> If you have any glue left over, you can glue some of his toys together.  I had a room mate that glued my pillow to my bed and my clock radio to my desk.


Oooh, ooh, I did that to a boss one time, only I just taped everything down. The best part was taping down the thingy on the phone so that when he lifted up the handset, he hadn't answered the phone. It kept ringing and he kept yelling hello, hello, louder and louder. Can't do that on today's electronic phones. Fortunately he had a sense of humor.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Super glue also works on human flesh. Be creative. Once he has suffered to your satisfaction, finger nail polish remover (acetone)will dissolve the glue.


OUCH....LOL!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't take his Xbox hostage, all you have to do it take the cables and controller  and hide them.  They are very easy to conceal.....   (Insert evil laugh here.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Once when I was trying to get my older half sister to stop smoking, I hid a whole carton of them in her couch cushion.  I unzippped the cover slid them and right on the edge and zipped it up.

She never found them.  After sitting on them for weeks, I finally showed her where they were.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't kill him! Your plea of temporary insanity will probably not hold up in court; the jury wont understand because they won't be Kindle owners.

Revenge is your best course of action. Vampy had the best idea...


Vampyre said:


> I'd make a stencil that said Kindle Killer and spray paint it in pink on his forhead while he's asleep. That's just me though.


Hiding his xbox controllers or gluing something of his are also great ideas.

I had older siblings too, they should have to pay for the things they do to their little sisters. Vegas, Make him suffer!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> As soon as I read the title, I wondered what your brother did this time.
> 
> You night want to ask at a hobby shop what the best glue would be to use.


LOL... I thought the same thing luv! I saw the thread and thought "oh no, what has he done now??" 

Hope you get it all sorted out V_A !


----------

